# Atheros 9xxx cards (11n)



## BSD-Yoda (May 6, 2009)

Hi People,

Anyone getting any 11n cards working with the new fresh 7.2-REL?

I don't, although 7.2-REL dose contain the  updated ath_hal drive set looks like the one in current, on freebsd8-current i get my 11n running out of the box it only get some IOCTL errs but that is prob cos FBSD8 is so "CURRENT", now i wonder why i don't get any "ath0" in REL 7.2 although it have the 9xxx drives.

Sorry for my funny English but i am so tired so i run with some "allot" of miss types. You may also think that I cant spell one sentence correctly :stud.

BSD-Yoda


----------



## richardpl (May 6, 2009)

Perhaps you need to first specify what chip you are talking about.


----------



## BSD-Yoda (May 8, 2009)

*Ok Data Comes:*

none0@pci0:6:0:0 card=0x10671a3b class=0x028000 chip=0x002a168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00

Ok that is my pciconf -vl output.

its a atheros 9280 thats what i know.


as i said somehow it works in current...

:stud


----------



## LateNiteTV (May 8, 2009)

i have the EXACT same problem. im waiting for an 8 release candidate to come out before i try it. im glad i dont absolutely *need* wifi right now, so it can wait a while.


----------



## LateNiteTV (May 8, 2009)

its probably the same thing that happened with the hda sound driver from 7.1 to 7.2. my card didnt work with hda in 7.1, but they did some work on the driver in 7.2 and now it works perfectly for me.


----------



## BSD-Yoda (May 23, 2009)

*Ok what i have found out:*

Hi again,

Seems like SAM haven't included 9280_1 nor 9280_2 in REL 7.2
however it is included in 8 branch that is stupid since he had made 928x series available in ath before 7.2 release so i guess that sometimes its stupid to have code freeze's


----------

